# WPA und WPA2 Verschlüsselung. Welches Betriebssystem benutzt ihr?



## chrysler (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo.
Ich habe diese Frage gestellt auf ein kurioses Problem hin.
Eigentlich funkioniert die WPA/WPA2 Verschlüsselung beim Speedport W700V und W701V nicht bei Windows unter XP SP2.
Bei mir jedoch funktioniert die WPA Verschlüsselung bei Win2000 SP4.
Nun wollte ich auf die zweite Partition derselben Festplatte XP drauf machen, SP2 gleich dazu. Doch es kommt keine Verbindung zustande.
Der W-Lan-Adapter blinkt beim Hochfahren, leuchtet dann durchgängig und schaltet sich nach etwa 20 Sekunden ab.
T-Onlines W-Lan-Manager sagt, DHCP Deaktiviert.
Beim Router ist DHCP aber aktiviert und auch kein Mac-FIlter ist drin.

ping 192.168.2.1 ergibt meist:
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung
Zielhost nicht erreichbar
Zielhost nicht erreichbar
Zielhost nicht erreichbar
4 von 4 Pakten verloren.

Was mache ich falsch?


----------

